# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  POST карты

## Вильнур

Всем здравствуйте! Приобрели такую интересную штуку как ПОСТ карта, модель PT092A, а как ей по нормальному пользоваться понять не можем, т.е. не один ПОСТ-код ни о чем толковом не говорит. :(  может мы просто как то не так ей пользуемся кто подскажет? )

----------


## Vlad_12

> Всем здравствуйте! Приобрели такую интересную штуку как ПОСТ карта, модель PT092A, а как ей по нормальному пользоваться понять не можем, т.е. не один ПОСТ-код ни о чем толковом не говорит. :(  может мы просто как то не так ей пользуемся кто подскажет? )


Я так делал в начале.
Брал мать (смотрел что за биос) , записывал и все по одному с платы снимал и получал коды. и так с разными биосами.

----------


## DeadMoroz59

Вообще с нормальной ПОСТ-картой должен идти список кодов ошибок... как минимум универсальных... а так, гугл вам в помощь (щем по коду ошибки)

----------

